# Current listening vol VI



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Current Listening vol VI*

I hope I'm not a criticize by admin or Op but I had to start a new thread for Currently Listening VI in classical music domain...

The reason is this a new purchase Monteverdi on Stradivarius label from 1997 called:Monteverdi: Motets and Madrigals for two sopranos, an excellent release beautiful voice, well-balanced production, Monteverdi best madrigals, and his motets are rare to find all alone.

:tiphat:


----------

